# FIRE PROTECTION PE EXAM



## cocoloco (Jan 24, 2009)

Hola- Anyone has taken or planning on taking the Fire Protection PE Exam? I passed the Mechanical Engineering PE Exam and I am planning on taking the Fire Protection Exam in October. Any input will be GREATLY appreciated.


----------



## Desert Engineer (Jan 25, 2009)

Just out of curiosity. What is the motivation for getting the Fire Protection PE, since you have the Mechanical PE. The guy that is in charge of fire protection for my local fire department is a Mechanical PE. Is there a difference practice area?


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Jan 26, 2009)

To work on federal fire protection plans, you have to be a fire protection engineer. That's the only benefit I've seen.


----------



## cocoloco (Jan 27, 2009)

As Capt Worley said- you need to have a Fire Preotection PE to be able to bid or work on designs for Federal jobs. Given that there is only one Fire Protection Engineering firm in my city and no Fire Protection PE's in the firm I work for, it seems there is a great potential for future earnings...even after retiring, it would be easier to tackle a fire protection job than a Big ol' HVAC job. That is my motivation.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Jan 27, 2009)

You going after the sprinklers, or something else?


----------



## PYRO (Mar 5, 2009)

I too want to take the FPE in the very near future. Does anyone have any links for study materials for this exam. Or any advice or if you have any reference materials to sell let me know. Thanks.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Mar 5, 2009)

Study material is pretty much non existant. The SFPE study guide, at least the version I had was just rotten with errors. i gave up and went mechie.

The is a class...GE Gapp, I think...that had decent study stuff, but I didn't get too deep into it before deciding not to go that way.


----------



## JoeysVee (Mar 5, 2009)

The fire guys on my federal job have Mechanical PEs but their competence is commensurate with their responsibilities because of their experience with NFPA codes, Fire calcs, etc. I do however think a Fire PE does give someone more credibility. Some fire guys have a Fire Protection Engineering BS also but others have a Mechanical BS. It doesn't really matter except if you want to have your own business as a Fire Protection Engineer you may want the Fire BS and Fire PE just to add credibility but it's not required...at least not in my neck of the woods (Federal/Nuclear)


----------



## jbs_pe (Feb 22, 2010)

You are required to have a FPE on all COE jobs. Has anyone taken the test recently? How was it? What did you study and did it work?


----------

